# What I did today while it was Pi**ing down.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well, it has been raining cats/dogs etc all day so took the plunge to give the toy a spring clean. I got the DA out and the Liquid Leather and the Fabsill and as we all like pics here are the results.
Anyone else got a duster out today?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A good job done there phill


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,


Blimey, you can't have any kids, that garage is spotless!!!  I have a double garage but have little hope of fitting the new TT in it when it arrives! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Got to be clean for the Quay Phil, I' m still thinking about it.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
No kids anymore.....
Remember a garage is for toys. That's man toys, not things made out of plastic.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can be rude and ask why it needed polishing? If I'm not mistaken it's about as pampered a car as pampered cars get and if you're the only one that washes it, why polish it? I only ask as there is only so much paint on the car and you've already wet sanded it I believe?


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

What do you use on the roof?

I was looking at getting the Autoglym roof care kit (I get Autoglym stuff very cheap) but haven't had any experience of caring for a fabric roof before.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats not a 'mans' garage, that's more like a woman's garage. Your floor is so nice it would be a crime to slide a trolley jack across it and you have bloody skirting board in it and a radiator. It looks more like a place where you would go get your nails done than play with man toys and work on cars :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

wja96 said:


> Can be rude and ask why it needed polishing? If I'm not mistaken it's about as pampered a car as pampered cars get and if you're the only one that washes it, why polish it? I only ask as there is only so much paint on the car and you've already wet sanded it I believe?


Hiya,
Ok... yes it is a little pampered.
What was that dear "It is pampered more than you" :roll: 
It was polished with much care and very gently. It is the clear coat I am playing with.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Chrispy12 said:


> What do you use on the roof?
> 
> I was looking at getting the Autoglym roof care kit (I get Autoglym stuff very cheap) but haven't had any experience of caring for a fabric roof before.


Hiya,

I Use Fabsill that folks use for tents. If yours needs re-colouring then there is a product called Renovo that tends to re dye the fabric to get rid of the fold marks.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

TT-TOM said:


> Thats not a 'mans' garage, that's more like a woman's garage. Your floor is so nice it would be a crime to slide a trolley jack across it and you have bloody skirting board in it and a radiator. It looks more like a place where you would go get your nails done than play with man toys and work on cars :lol:


Hiya,
The floor is laid with porcelain tiles and you have to have skirting bords to finish it off. 8) If I use a trolley jack then my butler makes sure that the tiles are not marked. 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

You've just shamed me into washing ours and cleaning off the multitude of bugkill smeared and baked all over the front end

Washed tonight, wax tomorrow...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

and there's no way the TTRS will get into my garage...too full of crap!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TT4PJ said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Can be rude and ask why it needed polishing? If I'm not mistaken it's about as pampered a car as pampered cars get and if you're the only one that washes it, why polish it? I only ask as there is only so much paint on the car and you've already wet sanded it I believe?
> ...


Yes, if you have 150 microns of paint depth, roughly 120 microns will be clear-coat and every time you polish it you'll take off at least 1-5 microns depending on whether you're using a cutting compound or just a finishing polish. There's a post on detailing world somewhere that shows a 0.25 micron removal just from stripping off the tape on a 50:50 shot. Mine was also wet-sanded to take off the worst of the orange-peel but the detailer that did it refused to take off more than 10 microns of clear as he knew I liked to keep the car free of swirls.

I just wondered if it was swirly or whether you were just jewelling it.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Can has no swirl marks really, it is just a gentle polish using softest foam and a cleaner.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool. I have to say mine just gets driven no matter what the weather, but the paint is holding up fine. Maybe we should have a Deep Sea Blue section at EvenTT12?


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

I just touched up the stone chips on the front bumper grovelling on a cold concrete floor in a small gap between car and workbench. I really do need a bigger garage.

Later on to help overcome the hosepipe ban in my area I used a pump to move about 200 litres of rain water from water butt attached to drain pipe on house to 2 water butts at end of garden ready for plants or car washing if required. By 9 pm last night the waterbutt attached to drain pipe was again full to the brim ready to use.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

V6graeme said:


> I just touched up the stone chips on the front bumper grovelling on a cold concrete floor in a small gap between car and workbench. I really do need a bigger garage.
> 
> Later on to help overcome the hosepipe ban in my area I used a pump to move about 200 litres of rain water from water butt attached to drain pipe on house to 2 water butts at end of garden ready for plants or car washing if required. By 9 pm last night the waterbutt attached to drain pipe was again full to the brim ready to use.


Hiya,
You can use my garage and my hose pipe anytime.  
P.S. Don't be grovelling on cold concrete it will give you piles....Or is that an old wives tale? :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm very skeptical about a PDG picking up a 0.25 micron thickness drop reliably. Got to be very close to the instruments's accuracy limit.

DA'ing mine today. It has swirls and stone chip repairs underway


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gone Ape said:


> I'm very skeptical about a PDG picking up a 0.25 micron thickness drop reliably. Got to be very close to the instruments's accuracy limit.
> 
> DA'ing mine today. It has swirls and stone chip repairs underway


I was only stating what I read on DW. It is interesting that apparently wet sanding will only take off 5-15 microns but a really aggressive cutting compound like 3M Fastcut plus will take off 25 microns if you press hard enough.

I wouldn't put anyone off using a polisher (DA or Rotary) on their car, I was just a touch concerned that the OP could burn through his clearcoat unnecessarily.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I thank you for your concerns re the clear coat and will in the future take on board your advice. You have to remember though that the toy only goes out now and again (800ish miles a year). So it dose not get the hammering, swirls, stone chips etc that a normal car would get. Hopefully I am only polishing off the odd bug debris.


----------

